# a rock and a hard place ( between ants and pesticides)



## growing-wild (Apr 19, 2006)

so .....my friend and i just started growing some plants (2" seedlings now) and we just moved them out door i used blood meal to increase growth but ants have found there way into the pots and are now making a nest around the plant i didn't see the harm untill today when i notices that something... maybe the ants? n/e ways they ate all the leaves of the some of the plants leaving nothing but stalks. is it to late for those plants?  my friend in a furiouse fit of stoned stupidity sprayed raid all over the plants? i told him it was bad for the bud he said it would work its way out? is it too late for those plants? what do i do from here?

sincerly
       a sad sad litle man


----------



## Mutt (Apr 19, 2006)

I'd flush that plant and get that nasty crap outa there its not meant for anything except death. IMHO

Get some Garden Safe fruit and vegatable insect spray. or something similar. That kind of pesticide is designed for consumable plants. MJ I would consider a consumable plant. Raid no. get that crap outa there.

there is a thread in the nursery on homeade repellent too.

The stuff I use kills the insect and eggs.


----------



## growing-wild (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks man i'll go flush them right now


----------



## Mutt (Apr 19, 2006)

Also if OD don't use blood meal. It is just an animal attractor as well as insect. you'll want total organic manure/kelp type mixture like guano and stuff like that. No Bone Meal or Blood meal. your just stickin a bullseye on the plant. Wait for Hick and GanjaGuru. They will help you emmensly on your OD grow.


----------



## growing-wild (Apr 19, 2006)

well that explains it thanx you see the first nite they were fine and then the next day i added blood meal wich madethem grow like wild fire but then .... the ants well i transplanted them into new pots and new soil i hpe it dosn't stunt their growth thanx alot


----------

